# Pundamilia nyererei (Ruti Is.) & Saulosi in a 38gal?



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

So friends, 

What is your take on this stock list.. I have a 38gal (36"L x 12"W x 19"H) and I am going to put 6 baby Saulosi and a trio of Hap.. I thought I'd try the nyererei because of their max size, colour, and aggression level.


If there's anyone out there who had mbuna with haps out there, let me know what you think... The tank is almost done cycling and I want to stock soon.. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Angelgirl_24 (Jul 26, 2009)

I would avoid the nyererei in such a small tank and maybe go with a less aggressive Peacock type. The males can be a real pain and I would keep atleast 3-4 females with one male Nyererei.


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks Angelgirl!


----------

